# Lame pigeon outside my office- how can I help?



## blue-bee (Jul 31, 2001)

He is chubby so able to get at food. But he does not appear able to fly, and he sort of waddles about. I got pretty close to him today- but not near enought to see his foot. A guy that saw me investigating him said that he saw the bird waddling on Friday. Maybe it is an old injury. Regardless, I feel bad for the bird. I hate to think it cannot fend for itself, and would like to get a better look at the foot! 

I have no experience w/ pigeons, but have rehabbed bats so am not totally green working w/ animals. What is their temperment like? Were I to pick him up - would I want to be wearing leather gloves?


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Blue Bee,
You can pick up a pigeon without gloves. If one pecks at you, it does no harm. This bird needs your help now. Being unable to fly, it will need a safe place with you, and food and water provided. You didn't say if it was a baby or an adult, in regard to its inability to fly.
Marian


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Marian is correct, the bird needs care. Best if it placed into a cage of some kind, to limit activity until it can recover from its problem.
Good luck,
Carl 

Marian, can you e-mail me?


----------



## blue-bee (Jul 31, 2001)

Hi- thanks for your replies. I am going to look for him/her today at lunch. Good thing there are virtually no cats around here. I have not seen one in over a year! 

After reading through your site I have determined that it is an adult. I was walking around the city and noticed the younger birds for the first time in my life!

I had NO idea people kept different breeds of pigeons (very neat!). I saw a pure white bird a few weeks ago, and thought maybe it was an albino. In retrospect- I think it was another type all together.


----------



## blue-bee (Jul 31, 2001)

I am really showing my bird-ignorance now! In regards to the birds inability to fly- I pursued it to investigate its leg, and got close enough to touch it, and it never flied away. Or tried to. Maybe it wanted me to pick it up!! I just assumed they would fly off when pursued like that.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

This is a bird that is clearly showing the need for some help. Pick it up and take it home, you will have a great friend, for life.


----------



## randy24fan01 (Jul 21, 2001)

Can we have an update?









------------------
Randy


----------



## randy24fan01 (Jul 21, 2001)

Can we have an update?









------------------
Randy
ps sorry about the double post Carl you may delete one.

[This message has been edited by randy24fan01 (edited August 07, 2001).]


----------



## blue-bee (Jul 31, 2001)

Sorry for the lack of a quick update!! 

I was unable to locate the bird for a day- and then found him again. He is very accustomed to people- and he let me look at his leg w/ out even pecking once. I used gloves, but don't even think it was necessary. 

I didn't see any 'new' wounds, it is almost like he has a bad hip. When he walks the wobbliness seems to be in the hip/upper leg. After talking with a sweet senior who feeds the birds- I found he has been 'woobly' for several years!! 

Oh- and he can fly, I guess when I was insepecting him the first time he was just never really afraid of me. 

I spoke with a few people who feed the birds (there is a little park-like area outside my building) and they think he has been functioning fine. Judging by his size- he is not lacking for food. When I mentioned taking him the fellow who is always feeding them acted alarmed. I asked him if he ever thought about taking him in, but he claims he has never seen a reason to.

I got a bag of mixed seed and am putting out a little extra for them, I may get some dried beans too as I read they like them. 

These birds are really so smart and CUTE- I never really gave them the attention they deserved before! If I did not have 2 indoor cats I would want one!! I love their cooing.


----------



## blue-bee (Jul 31, 2001)

OKAY- since my first pigeon encounter I have been paying more mind to the animals. I go and try and find the wobby pigeon at lunch, and I naturally look at the other animals. 

Today I saw a more seriously hurt bird and he won't let me get close enough to inspect him. He makes my first bird look healthy- it is breaking my heart. This bird is missing his left foot. The entire foot- all he has is a stump. He can still fly, and lands on the one leg. He is thinner then the other bird, and less human-trusting. 

Can he survive like this? He had another bird that was near him and sort of stayed with him through out my badgering. 

I feel so bad for this animal. Anyone live near Albany?


----------



## randy24fan01 (Jul 21, 2001)

Thanks for the update,as for the other bird one of the other members can help you in that department. I'd say that if hes coping with the unfortunate missing leg he should be fine on his own providing it's an old injury.

------------------
Randy


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

The little bird without the leg is surely at a disadvantage however it will be ok. During WW2 there were pigeons with their legs shot off and they survived, one i read about had a head wound but survived these birds are tough and have the will to survive just make sure ya put a little food down for him .. The fact that he can fly is good i am sure it has a mate and breeds and raises babies .. God bless you for careing about the birds..
God trusted Noah's safety to a pigeon by allowing him to release one to find land................... Bells&WhiteFeathers Loft ........... Lee


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Many pigeon lose one leg and do just fine. Here in Seattle we have a pigeon named "Stumpy" with one leg, he lives at MacDonalds, eats real well. He hops around on one let, seems to do just fine. Pigeons can endure a lot more that we might think.
To make friends with this bird, slow down your movements, offer pigeon seed, then back off for it to eat. Over time, you will win the affections of this bird.
Regards,
Carl


----------

